# Installing an over the range vent



## RocknTJ (Jan 18, 2010)

So I ran into a potential customer who is looking to have an over the range vent installed and connecting it to a direct vent. The issue I'm seeing is the vent to the exterior of the house is not centered and actually closer to the right side of the opening between the cabinets. I'm curious as to making this connection as painless as possible. Any suggestions? I added a picture for your amusement. Let the fun begin! :thumbup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

By vent, I hope you don't mean via microwave. Do you?


----------



## RocknTJ (Jan 18, 2010)

No microwave just a regular dual stage vent with light. Venting is in the wall already but is off centered. Wondering what could be done about getting the venting centered more. If you look at the picture, you'll see some screws at the bottom of the cabinet so I'm guessing there is a stud there left of the vent in the wall.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, I can see the stud in the picture.

Maybe take the exhaust hole to the upper cabinet. That will give you some room to make the transition.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Is that an exterior wall?


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

Well first of all the vent hole should be inside the cabinet above, not below. It does not even appear that a standard sized 6 to 8" vent hood will cover that vent hole.

Hell the other thing that stings my eye is the cabinet to the left of the cabinet above the vent. What the hell? It only extends about 3" below the vent cabinet. This don't work, it won't even cover the vent side. I'm guessing you have the fridge directly next to the free standing stove from that pic. Please tell me I am wrong about that. This don't work and it is against all codes. 

Take that upper cabinet out and take out the necessary drywall and run that vent hole to be inside of that cabinet. It's the only correct way. I promise you that. With the vent hole inside that upper cabinet then it does not matter where inside that cabinet it is, we can make the duct work work. You will cut a 4x12 hole in the floor of that cabinet to the back and centered. That size fits all vent hoods and microwave units. From there it's just some duct work needed inside the cab.


----------



## RocknTJ (Jan 18, 2010)

Angus, tank you! I'll probably remove the cabinet, rough the vent in the wall to the inside of the cabinet and then run some flex piping and make the connection from the top of the vent to the direct vent. That makes so much sense. :thumbsup: Now the question is where do you find those transition pieces? Home Depot carry that?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> Hell the other thing that stings my eye is the cabinet to the left of the cabinet above the vent. What the hell? It only extends about 3" below the vent cabinet. This don't work, it won't even cover the vent side. *I'm guessing you have the fridge directly next to the free standing stove from that pic. *


I wondered that too, but unless my eyes are failing me, there is counter top already installed to the left so no fridge.


----------



## RocknTJ (Jan 18, 2010)

Jimmy,

Thanks for sharing. By the way I didn't design this kitchen. I was contacted by this person through Service Magic to install this vent. If you've ever used Service Magic you know how some of those leads end up being like. I appreciate you chimming in though and sharing some knowledge. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> I wondered that too, but unless my eyes are failing me, there is counter top already installed to the left so no fridge.


Ok I just squinted a bit and now I see the CT. Still I wonder why that cab is so high to the left of the stove. Rockn??


----------

